# Cupping: how old can the beans be?



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

I've got Hasbean beans in the bags with a one way valve. They were roasted 15 days ago. I opened them 14 days ago. Perhaps I'm imagining it but the taste seems a little diminished already. Is it too late to cup them?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

PR hat on = no they will be fine for consumption for another 2 weeks.

IMO = they are past their best.

You can still cup them but the flavours and aromas will be muted


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A really good way to experience the degradation is to cup a few different bags from the same batch, stored in the same way and opened every week


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Hmm. So if you buy a month's worth most of them will be stale when drunk. I suppose I need to find somewhere to pick up 250g in London as and when.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick H. said:


> Hmm. So if you buy a month's worth most of them will be stale when drunk. I suppose I need to find somewhere to pick up 250g in London as and when.


Whats your postcode? Will source some shops for you


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just wanted to clarify when you say 'cupping' do you mean brewing , or actual cupping/assessment ?

Some coffees will still be at 90% at week 2, others might be 60%. They degrade at differing rates, many variables!

For espresso very decent results can be had with 2-3 week old coffee, more stable to work with although might not be popping with the same intensity.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Whats your postcode? Will source some shops for you


Thanks very much! I'm in Brixton, SW2, but can get to anywhere in central London/City easily on my bike. Actually I've been thinking I should sample all the highly rated independent coffee shops within striking distance.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Just wanted to clarify when you say 'cupping' do you mean brewing , or actual cupping/assessment ?
> 
> Some coffees will still be at 90% at week 2, others might be 60%. They degrade at differing rates, many variables!
> 
> For espresso very decent results can be had with 2-3 week old coffee, more stable to work with although might not be popping with the same intensity.


I mean actual cupping.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick H. said:


> Thanks very much! I'm in Brixton, SW2, but can get to anywhere in central London/City easily on my bike. Actually I've been thinking I should sample all the highly rated independent coffee shops within striking distance.


Check out http://www.hasbean.co.uk/pages/has-bean-coffee-stockists


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Watched a short video on cupping by StreetSmarts earlier. Enlightened me somewhat on a subject I knew zilch about.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's the Has Bean wisdom on cupping:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/articles/6488501-coffee-cupping-a-basic-introduction

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/6552897-cupping-brew-guide


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nick H. said:


> Thanks very much! I'm in Brixton, SW2, but can get to anywhere in central London/City easily on my bike. Actually I've been thinking I should sample all the highly rated independent coffee shops within striking distance.


You're totally spoiled for places to buy beans. Notes, craft coffee, workshop, nude, kaffeine, all the square mile places etc. Check the London's best coffee website which tells you who sells what roaster.

Craft sell has bean sometimes but you're cheaper buying from hb direct.


----------

